# Tire Question



## SharonW (Aug 2, 2012)

We have an Outback 23KRS so gvw is around 7,000 lbs. The tires we have on the trailer are ST205/75-D14 Load Range C. They cracked on the sidewalls on the passenger side of the trailer and have to be replaced. They are made in China but this is their 3rd year, we didn't put a lot of miles on the trailer because of extended family needs last year, and they did sit a lot without covers. Will be buying covers.

I see forum comments about upgrading to better tires, and what I need to know is how do I tell what is better without screwing up the size? I read somewhere that Load Range C is not rated very highly and would like to have something that I know will hold up to the 7,000.

Thanks


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

My last trailer had 14" wheels. With this wheel sizes the choices of tires with high load ratings and quality construction is very limited. The first thing to have to check to make sure the load rating of the wheel on you trailer can take the extra pressure of the higher pressure tires. After lots of research over the years, I think the best choices are:

*14": * Kumho 857 Trailer Tire http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Kumho&tireModel=Radial+857&partnum=8R4857&GCID=C13674x012-tire&KEYWORD=tires.jsp_Kumho_Radial_857_Tire&code=yes&src=17540115&ci_sku=8R4857&ci_sku=8R4857&ci_src=17588969&ef_id=VUEeNwAAAccCBe79:20150516133245:s which is a trailer tire that exceeds the "ST" standard.
The only other choice I could find in load range D was be the Kenda Karrier http://www.kendatire.com/en/specialty/trailer/karrier/. They used to make a load range D (65 psi) in size 215, but now they only offer it in the 205 width, but it still has a couple of hundred pounds more capacity than the Load Range C 215's.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I think the Maxxi's are preferred, but after that, it's anyone's guess. I had some Carlisle's put on the last round. They supposedly upgraded their trailer tires because of the constant complaints. Not sure where they stand from practical use by others, but mine have been fine over a few thousand miles. The only reason I had them put on was because I waited until the last minute and needed them right then.


----------



## jacktrut (Jun 18, 2015)

I just purchased and had installed the Kumho 857's on my 23rs. There was some confusion by the tire dealer before he installed them as they are listed as an automobile tire. He had to check Kumhos website to see they were a trailer tire and an auto tire as well(work van.. ford transit etc..) .. They are not marked st on the tire but are rated "D" load. My trailer towed noticeably easier on the ride home.. Could be the rated tire pressure.. 69lbs!! 4 tires put the max load at 9000lbs.. overkill for my little trailer but when is that a bad thing? I figure if they are a work van tire that would see thousands of miles of use they shouild be perfect for the 1000 miles a year I'd put on them..


----------

